# With Reverence and Awe: Returning to the Basics of Reformed Worship



## Greg (Apr 27, 2008)

How about this book?


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 27, 2008)

Very good book! 

I recommend reading this book if you would like to undertand the RPW.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2008)

I thought it was ok. The authors are both ruling elders in the OPC and the chapters are adapted from Sunday School lessons that they gave. The book does a good job describing the type of worship the authors advocate and includes some helpful criticisms of John Frame's redefinition of the RPW and contemporary worship in general. But honestly I was left wanting more, especially more scriptural support for their positions. But it could be that if I picked up the book today that I would come away with a higher view of it than I have now.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 27, 2008)

I thought that the authors were Nevinites and this impacted their view of worship? Or was I thinking of someone else?


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I thought that the authors were Nevinites and this impacted their view of worship? Or was I thinking of someone else?



Hart did write a biography of Nevin that I understand portrayed him in a largely positive light.


----------



## Greg (Apr 27, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I thought that the authors were Nevinites and this impacted their view of worship? Or was I thinking of someone else?



Who are the Nevinites? And what are their views on worship?


----------



## py3ak (Apr 27, 2008)

Try this link for some interesting information. There was a thread on Nevin some time ago where his credentials as a historian were called in question. Or this post may also be helpful.

This article enters into some problems with Nevin's theology (and modern defenses of it) in more detail, although not really addressing the topic of worship.


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 28, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I thought that the authors were Nevinites and this impacted their view of worship?



They certainly do not advocate the standard Reformed view and instead merge elements where they should be distinct.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Apr 28, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that the authors were Nevinites and this impacted their view of worship?
> ...



Hmmm, I thought it was supposed to be a good intro to RPW. Where do they go wrong and how is the standard reformed view different?

CT


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 28, 2008)

ChristianTrader said:


> Hmmm, I thought it was supposed to be a good intro to RPW. Where do they go wrong and how is the standard reformed view different?



I haven't my copy to hand. From memory there is the merging of prayer and praise instead of retaining them as distinct elements....but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 29, 2008)

BTW the book in question advocates worship that will be a little "high church" for some who will go running from any mention of liturgy, but I don't think it advocates or "Nevinite" worship. Dr. Hart has advocated for set forms of prayer in other works but If I recall correctly that isn't advocated in this book. Ruben, is it possible that you were thinking about Jeff Myers' book on Covenant Renewal Worship? 

I read recently that Nevin favored altars. Is that correct?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 29, 2008)

It's a very good book in a lot of ways. They don't advocate EP and they seem to suggest in places that it's a peculiar Scots practice. Darryl and John are both friends and I recommend this book but I disagree with their reading of the history of worship. In my survey (in _Recovering_ - Nov 08, Dv) I class this work with the conservatives who respect the RPW but who do not call for conformity to it's historic understanding and practice. 

No, John and Darryl are not "Nevintes." DG's book on Nevin is quite good, though he may have made Nevin a little bit more of a confessionalist than he was. Hart is not advocating the "Mercersburg Theology," whatever the pro-FV boys might want us to think.

rsc


----------



## Broadus (May 16, 2008)

It's been a few years since I read it, but I thought it was helpful, especially for leaders in your church. With our constant battles against man-centered worship, it is a good read.

Bill


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 16, 2008)

We read this book for my Worship class at RPTS. Good book. Dr. Clark hit the nail on the head.


----------

